
Ask HN: Duplicate post gets higher upvotes - avighnay
&quot;Firefox is back. It&#x27;s time to give it a try&quot;<p>This article had been posted 8 hrs back by two members within 1 hr of each other. The first post is by a member having 200+ points and the second duplicate post by a member having 5000+ points.<p>The second post is now at the top of the page with more than 745+ upvotes, while the original post has quietly died to page 3 of HN.<p>Is this just how things are or does higher karma have advantages in posting?
======
detaro
it happens all the time that duplicates are necessary for a story to get
attention (and probably the reason why duplicates are allowed at all), and
often the early submissions are by high-karma posters, so I don't think it
plays a role.

------
f311a
Original formula didn't count karma as a ranking factor. But who knows how it
works today.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781417)

